# LCB in Ottawa



## mcheuk (Mar 28, 2005)

hi everyone, 
does anyone know whether LCB in Ottawa is good? i wish to take a basic patisserie certificate there.
thanks


----------



## chezsylvia (Apr 6, 2005)

I fully endorse the pattissiere program at LCB in Ottawa but you should seriously consider registering for the diploma course (Basic, Intermediate and Superior Courses) in order to master the art. It will take you 9 months to complete the program. The Chef Instructors are FANTASTIC and your learnings will be a foundation for a career in this field. 
P.S. I am a graduate of the cuisine program at LCB and took some short courses in pastry while I was there. Good Luck! :chef:


----------



## mcheuk (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks chezsylvia!
i actually plan to take the diploma, but across a longer time. 9 months consecutively away from family will be a too long time (i live in HK now). 
some people also recommend the French Pastry School. is it good?


----------



## chezsylvia (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry, I know nothing of the French Pastry School. Why don't you tell them that you are considering both and ask why you should choose theirs. You may get some interesting answers.

With regards to 9 months away from home ... believe me, the time just flies by and I think there is a benefit of doing the courses without a break. You will save $$ too in airfare. FYI the cost of a furnished room is approx. $450/month. If you are female, I have a wonderful recommendation for you. Cheers!

chezsylvia :chef:


----------



## mcheuk (Mar 28, 2005)

hi chezsylvia,
i might be able to enrol in the coming summer session. i need to avoid the winter... i will probably go back again when it is warmer for intermediate and advanced. there is some difficulty for me to stay in ottawa in winter. i have problem with visual perception, so i cannot drive. it makes me afraid if i need to rely on public transport frequently. i'll let you know if i get accepted to the Ottawa school! well actually i'm also considering LCB in Paris. it'll cost me about the same amount for the cert at either place. could you tell me why you chose the school in Ottawa? thanks!! 
mcheuk


----------



## mcheuk (Mar 28, 2005)

to chezsylvia: i am female...


----------



## chezsylvia (Apr 6, 2005)

Dear Mcheng:

I chose Ottawa because I am Canadian, but I don't speak French. The courses are conducted in English (by French Chefs). I understand that in Paris there are translaters. So depending on your language of choice, you can select the school. To be honest, I woud have preferred to go to LCB Paris, because I love to travel and Europe in particular. The cost of living in Paris would be higher than in Ottawa. If you looking for accommodation, call Louise Bergevin, she has a lovely welcomming home and a nice dog called Gucci. You can ask the school for her telephone number as I dont want to post it on a 'public' forum.

Good Luck again.

:chef: Chezsylvia


----------



## mcheuk (Mar 28, 2005)

Dear chezsylvia,
Thanks for the info!
I also found out more details about LCB Paris in other chef discussion boards. There are interpreters in demo classes, but not in practical classes, where students are supposed to learn even more! I don't speak French either (I wish I learned it  ). I think I will choose Ottawa because if I spend that much money, I would like to learn as much as I can  , and Ottawa is a nice place to stay in.  
mcheuk


----------



## confuseme (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi All,

I wanted to know what the difference was between the Lcb's in US n Europe does the content itself differ or is it jus the profs

confuseme


----------

